# Σέξπιρ και μουσική



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Μετά τους μουσικούς δρόμους και πλατείες, ο Κώστας Ζουγρής μάς προσφέρει στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία μια πανδαισία βασισμένη στα έργα του Σέξπιρ. Για τις αλλαγές που έχουν γίνει (και δεν έχουν γίνει) στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο (συνημμένο) ευθύνομαι εγώ.


*Shakespeare και μουσική*
Από τον Κώστα Ζουγρή

Από τους σπουδαιότερους ποιητές και θεατρικούς συγγραφείς, ο William Shakespeare έχει τροφοδοτήσει περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο πρόσωπο με τα έργα του εκατοντάδες, στην κυριολεξία, μουσικές συνθέσεις.

Η μοναδική δεξιοτεχνία του να χειρίζεται εξαιρετικά κωμωδία, δράμα και τραγωδία, παράλληλα με την ικανότητά του να κατανοεί την ανθρώπινη φύση, διατήρησε μέχρι σήμερα αναλλοίωτο το ενδιαφέρον του κοινού για τα έργα του, που τα περισσότερα παίζονται μέχρι και σήμερα.

Αν και υπάρχουν ορισμένες αντιρρήσεις, ελάχιστες, για το κατά πόσον τα έργα του που αναφέρονται ως δικές του δημιουργίες, είναι δικά του, κυρίως επειδή την εποχή εκείνη αρκετοί συγγραφείς συνεργάζονταν μεταξύ τους. Οι περισσότεροι ακαδημαϊκοί συμφωνούν ότι ίσως ένα μικρό μέρος των έργων που αναφέρονται ως δημιουργίες του να ανήκουν σε άλλους, αλλά το ποσοστό αυτό πρέπει να είναι πολύ περιορισμένο.

Η τραγωδία _Ρωμαίος και Ιουλιέτα_ αποτελεί εδώ και αιώνες το αρχέτυπο του νεανικού έρωτα και, μαζί με τον _Άμλετ_, είναι το πιο πολυπαιγμένο έργο του συγγραφέα, με μεγάλη ανταπόκριση και στον χώρο της μουσικής. Η πλοκή της βασίζεται σε μια ιστορία που ξεκίνησε από την Ιταλία και μεταφράστηκε από τον Arthur Brooke το 1562, με τον τίτλο _Η τραγική ιστορία του Ρωμαίου και της Ιουλιέτας_. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, το 1582, με την ίδια ιστορία ασχολήθηκε και ο William Painter, ο οποίος την ονόμασε _Palace of Pleasure_. Ο Shakespeare επηρεάστηκε αρκετά και από τις δύο ιστορίες για να παρουσιάσει το 1597 την δικιά του εκδοχή στο θέατρο.

Το έργο _Ρωμαίος και η Ιουλιέτα_ θα παρουσιαστεί αρκετές φορές στο θέατρο ως τραγωδία, ως μιούζικαλ, ως όπερα αλλά και στον κινηματογράφο, ενώ αρκετά τραγούδια θα αναφερθούν ή θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μέρος της ιστορίας, η οποία παραμένει δυνατή ύστερα από τόσους αιώνες.

Τουλάχιστον 24 όπερες έχουν δημιουργηθεί με βάση την ιστορία του Shakespeare. Αρχίζοντας από το 1776, που τη χρησιμοποίησε ο Georg Benda, η πιο πετυχημένη μεταφορά σε όπερα είναι μάλλον αυτή που έκανε το 1867 ο Gounod σε λιμπρέτο των Jules Barbier και Michel Carre. Αρκετά συχνά παίζεται το _Ι Capuleti e Ι Montecchi_ του Bellini, η δραματική συμφωνία του Berlioz, _Romeo et Juliette_, το συμφωνικό ποίημα του Tchaikovsky με τον ίδιο τίτλο και η μουσική για το ομώνυμο μπαλέτο που έγραψε ο Prokofiev.

Η πιο πετυχημένη διασκευή για μιούζικαλ είναι αυτή του _West Side Story_, που παρουσιάστηκε για πρώτη φορά στο Μπρόντγουεϊ με μουσική του Leonard Bernstein και στίχους του Stephen Sondheim. Η υπόθεση εξελίσσεται στη Νέα Υόρκη στα μέσα του περασμένου αιώνα και όπως είναι φυσικό, όλοι οι χαρακτήρες έχουν προσαρμοστεί στη σύγχρονη εποχή με τον Tony να είναι ο σύγχρονος Ρωμαίος και τη Maria στον προσαρμοσμένο ρόλο της Ιουλιέτας.

Στον χώρο της τζαζ επιρροές από το έργο του Shakespeare έχει το _Fever_ με τους στίχους που χρησιμοποίησε η Peggy Lee.

Ο Elvis Costello δημιούργησε το 1993 ένα ολόκληρο άλμπουμ με τον τίτλο _The Juliet Letters_, το οποίο είναι επηρεασμένο από μια σειρά γραμμάτων που απευθύνονταν στην Ιουλιέτα και στα οποία απαντά ένας καθηγητής από τη Βερόνα.

Το _Romeo and Juliet_ των Dire Straits είναι το πιο γνωστό τραγούδι από τον χώρο της μοντέρνας μουσικής που παραπέμπει στην τραγωδία του Shakespeare, όπως και τα _Romeo’s Tune_ του Steve Forbet, _Romeo_ της Dolly Parton, _Romeo Is Bleeding_ του Tom Waits, _(Just Like ) Romeo and Juliet_ των Reflections, _Love Story_ της Taylor Swift, που αναφέρει αρκετές φορές τα ονόματα του τραγικού ζευγαριού στους στίχους του, όπως οι Arctic Monkeys στο σχετικά πρόσφατο τραγούδι τους _Ι Bet You Look Good On The Dance Floor_, οι Blue Oyster Cult στο _(Don’t Fear) The Reaper_, ο Lou Reed στο _Romeo Had Juliette_.

Ο _Άμλετ_ έχει επηρεάσει τη Fiona Apple στο _Sleep Το Dream_ από το άλμπουμ της _Tidal_, ενώ οι Rave-Ups έγραψαν το _Hamlet Meet John Doe_. Στο βασικό τραγούδι της τηλεοπτικής σειράς και μετέπειτα κινηματογραφικής ταινίας MASH, _Suicide Is Painless_, χρησιμοποιείται η φράση "Το Be Or Not Το Be".

Στο _Desolation Row_ ο Dylan ανάμεσα στους διάφορους χαρακτήρες που αναφέρει είναι η Οφηλία και ο Ρωμαίος• για την πρώτη έγραψαν τραγούδι και οι Band.

Στον χώρο του μιούζικαλ, εκτός από το _West Side Story_, το έργο του Shakespeare συναντάται στο _Kiss Me, Kate_ του Cole Porter, που είναι βασισμένο στο _The Taming Of The Shrew_ (_Το ημέρωμα της στρίγκλας_, 1593-94).

Το _The Boys From Syracuse_ των Rodgers και Hart παίχτηκε το 1938 και ήταν το πρώτο μιούζικαλ που βασιζόταν στην κωμωδία του Shakespeare _Comedy Of Errors_ (_Η κωμωδία των παρεξηγήσεων_) (1592-93).

Στην κωμωδία _Δωδέκατη Νύχτα_ (1599-1600) βασίζονται τα μιούζικαλ _Play On! _του Duke Ellington, _Illyria_ του Peter Mills και _Your Own Thing_, που παρουσιάστηκε το 1968 στη Νέα Υόρκη και παίχτηκε για 937 παραστάσεις.

Ροκ μιούζικαλ ήταν το _Marina Blue_ του 2002, που βασίζεται στο έργο _Pericles, Prince of Tyre_ (1608-9).

Το _Two Gentlemen From Verona_ (_Δύο άρχοντες της Βερόνας_), μιούζικαλ του 1971, είναι βασισμένο στην ομώνυμη κωμωδία (1593-94) και κέρδισε αρκετά βραβεία όταν παρουσιάστηκε, συχνά μάλιστα επανέρχεται στην επικαιρότητα με νέες παραστάσεις.

Στον χώρο της όπερας είναι τόσα πολλά τα έργα του συγγραφέα που έχουν διασκευασθεί στο πέρασμα των αιώνων που ακόμα και η απλή αναφορά τους θα χρειαζόταν αρκετές σελίδες. Οι όπερες που έχουν καταγραφεί και διασώζονται είναι 270, αλλά υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες στις οποίες οι δημιουργοί τους έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει υλικό από το έργο του Shakespeare.

Συνθέτες όπως ο Verdi συνδέθηκαν στενά με το έργο του συγγραφέα, με τις πετυχημένες μεταφορές σε όπερες εμπνευσμένες από τραγωδίες, όπως ο _Οθέλλος_ και ο _Μάκβεθ_. Για τον Οθέλλο έχει γράψει την ομώνυμη όπερα και ο Giulio Rossini το 1816, στον χαρακτήρα του Φάλσταφ, που ο Shakespeare χρησιμοποιεί σε τρεις από τις κωμωδίες του, βασίζονται και οι όπερες _Falstaff_ του Verdi (1893) και παλαιότερα του Salieri (1799), _At The Boar’s Head_ του Gustav Holst (1925, _Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor_ του Otto Nicolai (1849) και _Sir John In Love_ του Ralph Vaughan Williams (1929).

_Η Τρικυμία_ (_The Tempest_, 1611-12) έχει εμπνεύσει τις όπερες _The Tempest_ του Felice Lattuada (1922), _The Knot Garden_ του Michael Tippett (1970), _Un Re In Ascolto_ του Luciano Berio (1984), _The Tempest_ του John C Eaton (1985) και _The Enchanted Isle_ του homas Shadswell (1674).

Στην κωμωδία _Much Ado About Nothing_ (_Πολύ κακό για το τίποτα_) (1598-99) είναι βασισμένη η όπερα του Hector Berlioz, _Béatrice et Bénédict_ (1862).

Από την κωμωδία _Α Midsummer Night’s Dream_ (_Όνειρο θερινής νύχτας_ 1595-96) έγραψαν ο Benjamin Britten την ομώνυμη όπερα το 1960 και ο Henry Purcell το The Fairy-Queen το 1692• το ίδιο έργο έχει εμπνεύσει βέβαια και την ομώνυμη οβερτούρα του Mendelssohn, ενώ ο Ralph Vaughan Williams βασίζει το τρίτο από τα Three Shakespeare Songs.

Ο _Άμλετ_ έχει απασχολήσει, με διάφορα μουσικά έργα και σύνθεση κινηματογραφικής μουσικής, μεταξύ άλλων και συνθέτες όπως οι Sergei Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, Arthur Honegger, Richard Strauss, Franz Liszt, Hugo Wolf, William Walton και ο Philip Glass, που το 2000 παρουσίασε το ομώνυμο μπαλέτο.

Τέλος, άλλα σύγχρονα τραγούδια που έχουν επηρεαστεί από το έργο του Shakespeare είναι τα _Ι Am The Walrus_ των Beatles, με αποσπάσματα από τον Βασιλιά Ληρ, _The King Must Die_ του Elton John, φράση που αναφέρεται συχνά σε πολλά από τα έργα του συγγραφέα, _I’m Henry The VIII Ι Am_ των Herman’s Hermits, _Macbeth_ του John Cale, _Cleopatra’s Cat_ των Spin Doctors με αναφορές στο _Ιούλιος Καίσαρ_, _Sister Moon_ του Sting από το άλμπουμ _Nothing Like The Sun_, που βασίζεται σε μια σονάτα του συγγραφέα.

Οι Shakespeare’s Sister ήταν ένα γυναικείο ντουέτο που φτιάχτηκε το 1989 και γνώρισε αρκετές επιτυχίες στη δεκαετία του '90, ενώ πρόσφατα δημιουργήθηκε άλλο ένα συγκρότημα, με τ’ όνομα Titus Andronicus, που είναι τίτλος τραγωδίας του Shakespeare, βάζοντας άλλο ένα λιθαράκι στον ατελείωτο κατάλογο που έχει κάποια σχέση με τον σπουδαίο θεατρικό συγγραφέα και ποιητή. ​
Τώρα, γιατί το _I'm Henry the Eighth I Am_ έχει σχέση με τον Σέξπιρ, δεν ξέρω, αλλά σκέφτηκα «Πού το θυμήθηκαν;» και λέω εγώ να ανεβάσω αυτό το χαζό γιουτιουμπάκι. Εσείς κάντε τις δικές σας επιλογές.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Michael Nyman & Band
Sarah Leonard, solist​



 
From Shakespeare's _The Tempest_, 1610:
ARIEL [sings] 
Where the bee sucks, there suck I:
In a cowslip's bell I lie; 
There I couch when owls do cry. 
On the bat's back I do fly 
After summer merrily. 
Merrily, merrily shall I live now 
Under the blossom that hangs on the bough. 
​http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/408700.html
The practise of printers up until around 1780 of elongating 's' characters to look rather like lowercase f's have lead to versions of Shakespeare's work that we now snigger at; like this _Essay on the Genius and Writings of Pope_, printed in 1762, in which Shakespeare's lines were included:


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

...
Ophelia - Peter Hammill





Sitting Targets

That token drag on your cigarette,
that well-known face in the fire,
it could be someone you can't forget,
someone you've learnt to admire.

And it's strange
how the feeling goes;
all change -
down the river Ophelia goes.

You're treading water, the price is steep,
you say you'll cope with it all;
you've made some promises you can't keep,
you throw yourself against the wall,
you throw yourself against the wall.

And it's strange
how the feeling goes;
all change -
down the river Ophelia goes.

You heard a noise in the firegrate,
you look to see who goes there -
it's just the stranger, he's come too late
and even he's unprepared
to find the cupboard so bare

It's so strange
when the feeling goes;
all change -
down the river Ophelia goes.

It's so strange
when the feeling goes;
all change -
down the river Ophelia goes.

It's so strange
down the river. 






The Love Songs (paintings by John Everett Millais, Alexandre Cabanel, Paul Delaroche, John William Waterhouse)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Εντελώς άλλη μουσική και στίχοι με εντελώς διαφορετική πηγή έμπνευσης, αλλά το Τελευταίο Βαλς είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου λάιβ.




 
Στο _Desolation Row_ ο Dylan ανάμεσα στους διάφορους χαρακτήρες που αναφέρει είναι η Οφηλία και ο Ρωμαίος• *για την πρώτη έγραψαν τραγούδι και οι Band.*


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

Καλημέρα. :)
Κάτι σχετικό, χαρούμενο, για να ξεκινήσει ευχάριστα το (ηλιόλουστο εδώ) Σάββατο, από τους Reflections




και από τους Sha Na Na (remember Woodstock?)


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα χαζοχαρούμενο, από το σατιρικό μιούζικαλ Reefer Madness, με την Κρίστεν Μπελ (την οποία βαρέθηκα να βλέπω, καταναγκαστικά, από προχτές το βράδυ μέχρι χτες το μεσημέρι).


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## psifio (Nov 15, 2009)

Από το _As you Like it_. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2009)

Tom Waits - _Romeo is Bleeding_ (Live)


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed​


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, Romeo - Ben Vaughn


----------



## Marinos (Jul 15, 2010)

Πολλά επίσης (σονέτα και άλλα) από τους Χειμερινούς Κολυμβητές, συνήθως (ή ίσως όλα) σε μετάφραση Ρώτα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2011)

Romeo & Juliet - Poetry'n'Motion






Yeah 
This is the story about love, this is the story about hate 
When tolerance sprang to tragedy passion and pain 
It’s a thin line b’tween what we get 
so goes our story about Romeo and Juliet 

Today I challenge thee have faith in things that you can’t see 
Today we feel so much have faith in things that you can't touch 
All the possibilities we all possess special things 
Respect the power and you'll see how strong love can be 

She screams: “Romeo, Romeo wherefore I die, Romeo?” 
You never know when time it’s go 
Her dad’s gun is smokin’ my body’s lyin’ on the floor 
She wishin’ hopin’ that I still breathe that I still live 
Unfortunately I only got one life to give 
Too bad she no longer wants to live because of her dad 
I loved her she loved me unfortunately her dad couldn’t see 
Because his racist eyes wouldn’t let him. 

Now it’s a thin line between love and hate 
Romeo and Juliet as the forfeit of the deadly fate 
A tip for love and tip for mad and tolerance 
Why holler since the people seem to let it go 
A tragic ending sending such a hateful message 
Romeo, Romeo, let your soul go 
Let it rise and heaven’s gonna let you know 
That love is all we need 

Today I challenge thee have faith in things that you can’t see 
Today we feel so much have faith in things that you can't touch 
All the possibilities we all possess special things 
Respect the power and you'll see how strong love can be 

We spent countless nights lovin’ each other, holdin’ each other 
Havin’ fun all without a fight now it’s time to meet your dad 
I’m black you’re white it’s kinda sad 
That something just…it ended in a flash 
Romeo is now a memory and Juliet is right by his side 
Together in eternal rest no more stress 
Do you have it yet Romeo and Juliet 

Today I challenge thee have faith in things that you can’t see 
Today we feel so much have faith in things that you can't touch 
All the possibilities we all possess special things 
Respect the power and you'll see how strong love can be 

So how do you do it babe


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

Πού το ανακάλυψες αυτό το αριστούργημα, βρε θηρίο; Παντελώς άγνωστοι οι Poetry'n'Motion. Αναγνωρίζετε τις φάτσες τους ή να ρωτήσω τους ειδικούς της ραπ; Και επειδή κάποιοι μπορεί να αναρωτηθούν για το μουσικό θέμα-χαλί, το ανέβασα στην πιο γνωστή του μορφή εδώ. _Romance d'Amour_.


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Πολλά επίσης (σονέτα και άλλα) από τους Χειμερινούς Κολυμβητές, συνήθως (ή ίσως όλα) σε μετάφραση Ρώτα.



Μια που μάγιασε σήμερα, όχι μόνο ημερολογιακά:


Βγήκε ο καλός με την καλή (Όπως αγαπάτε) - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές (Αργύρης Μπακιρτζής / Κώστας Σιδέρης / Χορωδία Φίλων)
στίχοι: William Shakespeare, μετάφραση: Βασίλης Ρώτας





 
Βγήκε ο καλός με την καλή
με χάι και χο και χάι και τριαλαρό
στην καταπράσινη εξοχή
τον Μάη τον πιο όμορφο καιρό για δυο
που όλο το λεν, μα να το λεν, το λένε τα πουλιά
τους νιους τρελαίνει η άνοιξη η γλυκιά

Και στα γρασίδια τα πυκνά
με χάι και χο και χάι και τριαλαρό
ξάπλωσε ο νιος κι η κοπελιά
τον Μάη τον πιο όμορφο καιρό για δυο
που όλο το λεν, μα να το λεν, το λένε τα πουλιά
τους νιους τρελαίνει η άνοιξη η γλυκιά

Πιάσε ευθύς σκοπό γλυκύ
με χάι και χο και χάι και τριαλαρό
πως είναι λάθος η ζωή
τον Μάη τον πιο όμορφο καιρό για δυο
που όλο το λεν, το λεν, το λεν, το λένε τα πουλιά
τους νιους τρελαίνει η άνοιξη η γλυκιά

Γι' αυτό μη χάνετε καιρό
με χάι και χο και χάι και τριαλαρό
η αγάπη αξίζει στον ανθό
τον Μάη τον πιο όμορφο καιρό για δυο
που όλο το λεν, μα να το λεν, το λένε τα πουλιά
τους νιους τρελαίνει η άνοιξη η γλυκιά 



Και με παιδική χορωδία, από την ταινία «Μ' αγαπάς» του Γιώργου Πανουσόπουλου:


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

Ε, να βάλουμε και το πρωτότυπο (5.3):

IT was a lover and his lass,
With a hey, and a ho, and a hey nonino,
That o'er the green corn-field did pass,
In the spring time, the only pretty ring time, 
When birds do sing, hey ding a ding, ding;
Sweet lovers love the spring.

Between the acres of the rye,
With a hey, and a ho, and a hey nonino, 
These pretty country folks would lie,
In the spring time, the only pretty ring time, 
When birds do sing, hey ding a ding, ding; 
Sweet lovers love the spring.

This carol they began that hour,
With a hey, and a ho, and a hey nonino, 
How that life was but a flower
In the spring time, the only pretty ring time, 
When birds do sing, hey ding a ding, ding; 
Sweet lovers love the spring.

And, therefore, take the present time
With a hey, and a ho, and a hey nonino, 
For love is crown'd with the prime 
In the spring time, the only pretty ring time, 
When birds do sing, hey ding a ding, ding; 
Sweet lovers love the spring.

Εκτός από το κλασικό αγγλικό τραγούδι του Μόρλεϊ, βρήκα κι ένα αμερικάνικο σε μουσική του Άρθουρ Γιανγκ. Enjoy.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 2, 2012)

Cymbeline aubade for Imogen
music by Franz Schubert




music by Matthew Haris





Hark, hark! the lark at heaven's gate sings,
And Phoebus 'gins arise,
His steeds to water at those springs
On chaliced flowers that lies;
And winking Mary-buds begin
To ope their golden eyes:
With every thing that pretty is,
My lady sweet, arise, arise, arise!


Άκου, άκου τον σκορδαλό στ' ουρανού την πύλη λαλεί,
κι ο Ήλιος αρχίζει να ξυπνά
στις πηγές τ' άλογά του να πιούν,
πα' σε κουπάτα άνθη που στέκουν, 
κι οι κατιφέδες κινώντας γνέφουν
να ανοίξουν τα χρύσινα μάτια τους.
Είναι γύρω η φύση τσαχπίνα,
Αγάπη μου, ξύπνα, ξύπνα!​


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

...
Να το επεκτείνω λίγο στον κινηματογράφο;

_*Prospero's Books*_






_Prospero's Books_ (1991), written and directed by Peter Greenaway, is a cinematic adaptation of _The Tempest_, by William Shakespeare. John Gielgud is Prospero, the protagonist who provides the off-screen narration and the voices to the other story characters.
...
John Gielgud said a film of _The Tempest_ (as Prospero, as he had been in four stage productions in 1931, 1940, 1957, and 1974) was his life's ambition. He had approached Alain Resnais, Ingmar Bergman, Akira Kurosawa, and Orson Welles about directing him in it, Benjamin Britten to compose its score, and Albert Finney to be Caliban, before Greenaway agreed. The closest the earlier attempts came to being made was in 1967, with Welles as both director and as Caliban to Gielgud's Prospero, but after the commercial failure of Welles and Gielgud's Shakespearean film collaboration, _Chimes at Midnight,_ financing for a cinematic _The Tempest_ collapsed.

The film was screened out of competition at the 1991 Cannes Film Festival.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

...
Με την ευκαιρία, πάλι από την Τρικυμία, εκεί Μπετόβεν με Κεμπφ κι εκεί Λόρι Άντερσον.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2013)

...
Romeo and Juliet - Sabrina Starke






στίχοι: http://www.sabrinastarke.net/cd-albums.php


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2014)

...
Full Fathom Five (_The Michael Nyman Songbook_) - Ute Lemper






Ariel's song from "The Tempest" by W. Shakespeare. Music by Michael Nyman, sung by Ute Lemper.


Full Fathom Five - Sarah Leonard






Ariel's song from Shakepeare's 'The Tempest' in Peter Greenaway's 'Prospero's Books'. Music by Michael Nyman, vocal by Sarah Leonard.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2014)

...
Song for Bassanio (_The Merchant of Venice_)





Composed and Arranged by Jocelyn Pook
Voice: Ben Crawley

Tell me where is fancy bred,
Or in the heart, or in the head?
How begot, how nourished?
Reply, reply.
It is engender'd in the eyes,
With gazing fed; and fancy dies
In the cradle where it lies.
Let us all ring fancy's knell
I'll begin it,--Ding, dong, bell.

http://www.shakespeare-online.com/plays/merchant_3_2.html


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2014)

...
Comedy Tragedy History - Akala






Dat boy Akala's a diamond fella
All you little boys are a comedy of errors
You bellow but you fellows 
get played like the cello, 
I'm doing my ting
You're jealous like Othello.
Who you? what you gonna do?
All you little boys get Tamed like the Shrew
You're mid-summer dreamin'
Your tunes aren't appealing
I'm Capulet, you're Montague, I ain't feeling
I am the Julius Caesar hear me
The Merchant Of Venice couldn't sell your CD
As for me, All's Well That Ends Well
Your boy's like Macbeth, you're going to Hell
Measure for Measure, I am the best here
You're Merry Wives of Windsor not King Lear
I don't know about Timon
I know he was in Athens
When I come back like Hamlet you pay for your action

Dat boy Akala, I do it As You Like
You're Much Ado About Nothing
All you do is bite it
I'm too tight, I don't need 12 knights
All you little Tempests get murked on the mic
Of course I'm the one with the force
You're history like Henry IV
I'm fire, things look dire
Better run like Pericles Prince Of Tyre
Off the scale, cold as a Winter's Tale
Titus Andronicus was bound to fail
So will you if Akala get at ya
That's suicide like Anthony & Cleopatra
Cymbeline was a modern day Bridget Jones
Love's labours lost, a woman on her own
She needed Two Gentlemen Of Verona
This is Illa State and I am the owner

— — —

Wise is the man that knows he's a fool
Tempt not a desperate man with a jewel
Why take from Peter to go pay Paul
Some rise by sin and by virtue fall
What have you made if you gain the whole world
But sell your own soul for the price of a pearl
The world is my oyster and I am starving
I want much more than a penny or a farthing
I told no joke, I hope you're not laughing
Poet or pauper which do you class him
Speak eloquent, though I am resident to the gritty inner city
That's surely irrelevant
Call it urban, call it street
A rose by any other name, smell just as sweet
Spit so hard, but I'm smart as the Bard
Come through with a Union Jack, full of yard

Akala, Akala, where for art thou?
I am the black Shakespearian
The secret's out now
Chance never did crown me, this is destiny
You still talk but it still perplexes me
Devour cowards, thousands per hour
Don't you know the king's name is a tower
You should never speak it
It is not a secret
I teach thesis, like ancient Greece's
Or Egyptology, never no apology
In my minds eye, I see things properly
Stopping me, nah, you could never probably
I bare a charmed life, most probably
For certain I put daggers in a phrase
I'll put an end to your dancing days
No matter what you say it will never work
Wrens can't prey
Where eagles don't perch
I'm the worst with the words
Coz I curse all my verbs
I'm the first with a verse to rehearse with a nurse
There's a hearse for the first jerk who turn berserk
Off with his head, cos it must not work
Ramp with Akala, that's true madness
And there's no method in it, just sadness
I speak with daggers and the hammers
Of a passion when I'm rappin I attack 'em
In a military fashion the pattern of my rappin
chattin couldn't ever map it 
And I run more rings round things than Saturn
Verses split big kids wigs when I'm rappin
That boy Akala, the black Shakespeare
Did not want to listen, when I said last year
Rich like a gem in Ethiope's ear
Tell them again
For them who never hear


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2014)

...
Dear Ophelia - Abney Park


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2014)

...
Lo, here the gentle lark (Henry Rowley Bishop / William Shakespeare) - Nellie Melba






Lo, here the gentle lark, weary of rest,
From his moist cabinet mounts up on high,
And wakes the morning, from whose silver breast
The sun ariseth in his majesty;
Who doth the world so gloriously behold
That cedar-tops and hills seem burnish'd gold.
​
Venus salutes him with this fair good-morrow:
'O thou clear god, and patron of all light,
From whom each lamp and shining star doth borrow
The beauteous influence that makes him bright,
There lives a son that suck'd an earthly mother,
May lend thee light, as thou dost lend to other.'​
Venus and Adonis


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2015)

...
Miss Macbeth - Elvis Costello





Ημιτελές το ντέμο, δυστυχώς.

Miss Macbeth has a frightened face that all the children know
She must have been something else a long time ago
You can’t look her in the eye or else your face will crack
She talks to statues on the shelf, although they never answer back

[All the children testified that Miss Macbeth
Wore a fishbone slide in her cobweb tresses
Her eyes were black like first foot coal, clutched as white as chalk-dust
Her fingers sweated India-ink and poison-pen letters
There is a hungry hanging tree, just below your bedroom window
You can hear her take a broom to beat out a tattoo on the ceiling
Her bloodless face ran red inside 
Βut was she really evil, was she only pantomime]

Now the chalk on the wall says that somebody saves 
That somebody's face has just been washed off the pavement
Into a puzzle where petrol will be poisoned by rain
Miss Macbeth saw her reflection as confetti bled its colours down the drain

And every day she lives out another love song
It's a tearful lament of somebody done wrong
Well how can you miss what you've never possessed?
Miss Macbeth

We all should have known when the children paraded
They portrayed her in their fairy tales, sprinkling deadly Nightshade
And as they tormented her she rose to the bait
Even a scapegoat must have someone to hate

And every day she returns at another love song
"You're up there enjoying yourself, and I know it's wrong"
Well how can you miss what you've never possessed
Miss Macbeth

Sometimes people are just what they appear to be
With no redemption at all
We try to walk upright when we can't even crawl

Miss Macbeth has a gollywog she chucks under the chin 
And she whispers to it tenderly then sticks it on a pin
And it might be coincidence but a boy down the lane 
That she said "went white as he could do," then doubled over in pain

And everyday she lives out another love song
It's a tearful lament of somebody done wrong
Well, how can you miss what you've never possessed?
Miss Macbeth


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2015)

...
Hey there, Ophelia - MC Lars featuring Gabe Saporta and Brett Anderson






The name's Hamlet and I've got a tale
About madness, lust and a female
Dad's a ghost and he roams the floors
Lurks at night in Elsinore
Got a pale face just like Kiss paint 
normal you know this ain't
Something is rotten up in Denmark, a sick mistake
My Uncle Claudius, his alibi is fishy
Suspicions of murder because he's acting hella shifty
Frailty - thy name is woman because my mom's on his D
A-N-I-S-H throne my Dad's ghost tells me
"Swear (swear, swear), to revenge my regicide,
Claudius iced me one night, under my crown he tries to hide
So Hamlet here's your mission: use your antic disposition
Make them think you're crazy, bring justice fuse the fission"
Meanwhile my girl Ophelia is goth as hell
Keeps a razor by her wrist, rocks out to Soft Cell
This girl has got more issues than Amy Winehouse


Spoiler



I'm like get thee to a nunnery, I'm not trying to find a spouse... and she says:

"Screw that forget about that I don't want to think about anything like that 
Screw that forget about that I don't want to know about anything like that"

[Chorus:]
I've got nothing to do 
but hang around and get screwed up on you (forget it though) 
I've got nothing to do 
but hang around and get screwed up on you (just let it go)

I'm an emo prince, non-committal as could be
You'd be non-committal too if you were flawed like me
Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are on my back and I've had it
I've got these players down from Norway let them practice in the attic
I'll have them reenact the murder, watch my uncle's expression
The play's the thing to catch the king and teach him a lesson
My uncle freaks out at the play I know he did it just like OJ
Can't 187 while he prays because Hamlet won't play that way (nope!)
Confront my mom throw her down on the bed
Because this Oedipus complex has got me stressed in the head
Then I killed my girlfriend's dad, he was spying now he's dead
I screamed at my mom while the blood made the carpet turn red
See kings lose crowns but princes stay intelligent
R. Kelly has girl problems? this is drama, that's irrelevant
Ophelia bursts in throwing columbines and daises
Singing songs about virginity gone - she's honest but she's crazy

And she says
"Screw that forget about that I don't want to think about anything like that 
Screw that forget about that I don't want to know about anything like that"

[Chorus:]
I've got nothing to do 
but hang around and get screwed up on you (you've got to see)
I've got nothing to do 
but hang around and get screwed up on you (not you it's me)

We've got clowns in the graveyard and I'm talking to skulls
We've got murder and incest, who said Shakespeare was dull?
My girlfriend took her life, and I'm like "Goodness gracious"
Her brother wants to duel - Laertes is too pugnacious
My uncle dipped the tip of the saber in poison (duel time)
Then he poisoned the cup that mom started enjoyin' (tool time) 
I got stabbed with the poison sword, then I stabbed my girlfriend's brother
and then I stabbed my uncle and we've all killed each other
To be or not to be? Well I guess that solves that one
And I would have stayed in Wittgenberg if I'd known that this would happen
If you're ever up in Denmark on a moonlit night
You'll hear Ophelia's sad song when the full moon's bright
Baby I'm sorry I messed up, good night my sweet princess
May flights of angels sing thee to thy rest

and they sing

[Chorus:]
I've got nothing to do 
but hang around and get screwed up on you (forget it though) 
I've got nothing to do 
but hang around and get screwed up on you (just let it go)

I've got nothing to do 
but hang around and get screwed up on you (you've got to see)
I've got nothing to do 
but hang around and get screwed up on you (not you it's me)


MC Lars presents Lit Hop

Nerdcore hop, kinda hip.


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2015)

*Brush Up Your Shakespeare* (Cole Porter’s _Kiss Me Kate_)






*Michael Jibson ana James Doherty with The John Wilson Orchestra live at The Royal Albert Hall. BBC Proms 2014*

The goirls today in society go for classical poetry
So to win their hearts one must quote with ease
Aeschylus and Euripides
One must know Homer, and b’lieve me, Beau
Sophocles, also Sappho-ho
Unless you know Shelley and Keats and Pope
Dainty Debbies will call you a dope

But the poet of them all
Who will start ’em simply ravin’
Is the poet people call
The Bard of Stratford on Avon 

{Refrain}
Brush up your Shakespeare
Start quoting him now
Brush up your Shakespeare
And the women you will wow

Just declaim a few lines from Othella
And they’ll think you’re a hell of a fella
If your blonde won’t respond when you flatter ’er
Tell her what Tony told Cleopatterer

If she fights when her clothes you are mussing
What are clothes? Much ado about nussing
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they’ll all kow-tow

Brush up your Shakespeare
Start quoting him now
Brush up your Shakespeare
And the women you will wow

With the wife of the British ambessida
Try a crack out of Troilus and Cressida
If she says she won’t buy it or tike it
Make her tike it, what’s more As You Like It

If she says your behavior is heinous
Kick her right in the Coriolanus
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they'll all kow-tow

Brush up your Shakespeare
Start quoting him now
Brush up your Shakespeare
And the women you will wow

If you can’t be a ham and do Hamlet
They will not give a damn or a damlet
Just recite an occasional sonnet
And your lap’ll have honey upon it

When your baby is pleading for pleasure
Let her sample your Measure for Measure
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they’ll all kow-tow - _Forsooth_
And they’ll all kow-tow – _I’ faith_
And they’ll all kow-tow

Brush up your Shakespeare
Start quoting him now
Brush up your Shakespeare
And the women you will wow

Better mention The Merchant of Venice
When her sweet pound o’ flesh you would menace
If her virtue, at first, she defends---well
Just remind her that All’s Well That Ends Well

And if still she won’t give you a bonus
You know what Venus got from Adonis
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they’ll all kow-tow - _Thinkst thou?_
And they’ll all kow-tow - _Odds bodkins_
And they’ll all kow-tow

Brush up your Shakespeare
Start quoting him now
Brush up your Shakespeare
And the women you will wow

If your goirl is a Washington Heights dream
Treat the kid to a midsummer night’s dream
If she then wants an all-by-herself night
Let her rest ev’ry ’leventh or twelfth night

If because of your heat she gets huffy
Simply play on and "Lay on, Macduffy!"
Brush up your Shakespeare
And they’ll all kow-tow - _Forsooth_
And they’ll all kow-tow - _Thinkst thou?_
And they’ll all kow-tow - _We trou’_
And they’ll all kow-tow


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 1, 2015)

Ωραίο! Να βρούμε και το ελληνικό τώρα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Θα το προσπαθήσω, in situ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 13, 2015)

Για τα κορίτσια του σήμερα
μη σκεφτείς κόλπα εφήμερα,
μα χώσ’ τους ποίηση κλασική
Πίνδαρο κι Ευριπίδη.
Να ξέρεις πρέπει από Όμηρο,
Σοφοκλή αλλά και Σαπφώ,
Αισχύλο, Γκαίτε και Σολωμό,
αν δε θες να σε λένε κουτό.

Μα απ’ όλους πιο τρανός,
που τις κάνει να χαζεύουν,
είν’ ο ποιητής αυτός —ποιος;—
ο βάρδος του Στράτφορντ ον Έιβον.

Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
μάθε τον καλά
ρίξε έναν Σαίξπηρ
και κορίτσια θα ’χεις πολλά.

Ρίξ’ τους δύο γραμμές απ’ Οθέλο
και θα λέν’ «Αχ, καλέ, πώς σε θέλω»
και θα είσαι μαζί της για πάντα
ο Αντωνάκης κι αυτή Κλεοπάτρα.

Αν τα βρίσκει τα χάδια σου ύποπτα
πες «Πολύ Κακό για το Τίποτα».
Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
Κι όρμα δυνατά.

Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
μάθε τον καλά
ρίξε έναν Σαίξπηρ
να σε πνίξουν στα φιλιά.

Μια κυρία καθώς πρέπει Αγγλίδα
θέλει Τρωίλο και Χρυσηίδα
κι άμα ξάφνου μια μέρα σ’ την πέσει
πες «Ας γίνει Όπως Σας Αρέσει»

Να σε κάνει αν δε θέλει δικό της
δώσ’ της μία στον Κοριολανό της.
Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
κι όρμα δυνατά.

Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
μάθε τον καλά
ρίξε έναν Σαίξπηρ
και κορίτσια θα ’χεις πολλά.

Για τον Άμλετ, αν δεν της μιλήσεις,
την αγάπη της δεν θα κερδίσεις,
μ’ αν της πεις το σονέτο που θέλει
θα γεμίσει η αγκαλιά σου με μέλι.

Για να μπεις στης καρδιάς της το κέντρο
να της δείξεις το Ίδιο το Μέτρο.
Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
κι όρμα δυνατά —ξανά—
κι όρμα δυνατά —άλλη μια—
κι όρμα δυνατά.

Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
μάθε τον καλά
ρίξε έναν Σαίξπηρ
και κορίτσια θα ’χεις πολλά.

Για τον Έμπορο της Βενετίας
μίλησέ της γλυκά της κυρίας
κι αν με νάζι σου λέει «Ξεκόλλα»
πες της «Τέλος Καλό, Καλά Όλα».

Δώσ’ της χίλια φιλάκια στη μύτη
όπως ο Άδωνις την Αφροδίτη.
Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
κι όρμα δυνατά—σιγά—
κι όρμα δυνατά—ολέ—
κι όρμα δυνατά.

Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
μάθε τον καλά
ρίξε έναν Σαίξπηρ
και κορίτσια θα ’χεις πολλά.

Θυμισέ της με τρόπο παμπόνηρο
μιας Θερινής Νύχτας το Όνειρο,
κι αν περάσει η Δωδέκατη Νύχτα
άλλη μια απ’ την αρχή ξαναρίχτα
και το κέρδισες το κοριτσάκι
σαν τη Στρίγγλα που Έγινε Αρνάκι.

Πιάσε τον Σαίξπηρ
κι όρμα δυνατά —αμή—
κι όρμα δυνατά —αμ πώς;—
κι όρμα δυνατά.


Σε ποιον οι δάφνες; Στο πρόγραμμα γράφει: Σκηνοθεσία / μετάφραση : Πάρις Μέξης - Γιώργος Πέτρου


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2015)

Πολύ καλή δουλειά απομαγνητοφώνησης, Earion, αν και έχω αμφιβολίες για τρία σημεία. Θα μπορούσα να ανεβάσω κάπου το ηχητικό, αλλά θα ένιωθα καλύτερα αν είχαμε πάρει πρώτα τη σχετική άδεια.

Θέλω ωστόσο να πω ότι η παράσταση ήταν πάνω και πέρα από κάθε προσδοκία. Δεν βρήκα ψεγάδια. Ίσως μάλιστα ευχαριστήθηκα την παράσταση περισσότερο από την ταινία.


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2015)

Μπούτλεγκ αυθεντικό και γνήσιο. Χαρείτε το χωρίς ενοχές!


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

...
Σαν ήμουν νιος (τραγούδι του νεκροθάφτη) - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές






Σαν ήμουν νιος γλυκά γλυκά
περνούσα τον καιρό
με την αγάπη ξένοιαστα
γλεντούσα πάντα εγώ

Μα 'ρθαν τα χρόνια κλέφτικα
μ' αρπάν απ' τον λαιμό
κι ένα κουρέλι με πετάν
σαν να μην είμαι εγώ

Φτυάρι και τσαπί – τσαπί
πανί να διπλωθώ
κιβούρι ανοίχτε μου βαθύ
κι ο ξένος πάω κι εγώ

Σέξπιρ, Άμλετ, Πράξη Ε΄, Σκηνή 1 (μτφ. Βασίλη Ρώτα)

In youth when I did love, did love
Methought it was very sweet
To contract-O the time for-a-my behove
O, methought there-a-was nothing-a-meet

But age with his stealing steps 
Hath clawed me in his clutch
And hath shipped me intο the land
As if I had never been such

A pickaxe and a spade, a spade
For and a shrouding sheet
O, a Pit of clay for to be made 
For such a guest is meet


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2016)

...
What a piece of work is man - _Hair _soundtrack






What a piece of work is a man! 
How noble in reason, how infinite in faculties! 
In form and moving how express and admirable! 
In action how like an angel! 
In apprehension how like a god! 
The beauty of the world! 
The paragon of animals!
And yet, to me, what is this quintessence of dust? 
Man delights not me; nor woman neither; 
though by your smiling you seem to say so.

I have of late —but wherefore I know not —
lost all my mirth, forgone all custom of exercises; 
and indeed it goes so heavily with my disposition 
that this goodly frame, the earth, 
seems to me a sterile promontory; 
this most excellent canopy, the air, 
look you, this brave o’erhanging firmament, 
this majestical roof fretted with golden fire, 
why, it appears no other thing to me 
but a foul and pestilent congregation of vapours. 

What a piece of work is a man! 
How noble in reason!

Hamlet, Prince of Denmark, Act II, Scene 2


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2016)

...
Sonnet 43 - Rufus Wainwright






When most I wink, then do mine eyes best see,
For all the day they view things unrespected;
But when I sleep, in dreams they look on thee,
And, darkly bright, are bright in dark directed.
Then thou, whose shadow shadows doth make bright,
How would thy shadow’s form form happy show
To the clear day with thy much clearer light,
When to unseeing eyes thy shade shines so!
How would, I say, mine eyes be blessed made
By looking on thee in the living day,
When in dead night thy fair imperfect shade
Through heavy sleep on sightless eyes doth stay!
All days are nights to see till I see thee,
And nights bright days when dreams do show thee me.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2017)

...
_Three Shakespeare Songs_ by Ralph Vaughan Williams - Netherlands Chamber Choir conducted by John Alldis

I. Full Fathom Five (_The Tempest_, Act 1 scene 2)







II. The Cloud Capp'd Towers (_The Tempest_, Act IV scene 1)







III. Over Hill, Over Dale (_A Midsummer Night's Dream_, Act II scene 1)


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2021)

If music be the food of love, play on.


----------

